# cold weather payment



## bev (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure if the links will work - but check if your due a cold weather payment Bev


Who is eligible?
You may be eligible for a Cold Weather Payment for each week of very cold weather in your area if you get Pension Credit or income-related Employment and Support Allowance with a support or work related activity component in the main phase.

Employment and Support Allowance - introduction 
Pension Credit 
You may also be eligible for a Cold Weather Payment for each qualifying week if you are getting Income Support, income-based Jobseeker’s Allowance or income-related Employment and Support Allowance in the assessment phase and have one of the following:

a pensioner premium, higher pensioner premium or enhanced pensioner premium  
a disability premium, enhanced disability premium or severe disability premium  
a disabled child premium  
Child Tax Credit that includes a disability or severe disability element 
a child who is under five in the family
Premiums for disabled people 
Jobseeker's Allowance 
Income Support 
How much do you get?
This year you will get ?25 when the average temperature where you live is recorded as, or forecast to be, zero degrees Celsius or below over seven consecutive days during the period from 1 November to 31 March. Specified Meteorological Office weather stations are used to obtain this information.

Find out if your area is due to receive a Cold Weather Payment
You can now use the postcode search to find out if your area is due to receive payment triggered by cold weather.

Postcode search Opens new window 
Effect on other benefits
Cold Weather Payments will not affect other benefits you may be getting.

How to apply
You don't need to apply; you'll get a Cold Weather Payment automatically as long as you qualify.

Tell your pension centre or Jobcentre Plus if you think you should have received a Cold Weather Payment but you have not had one.

Who to contact at The Pension Service 
Contact Jobcentre Plus Opens new window 
More useful links
Caring for a disabled child (caring for someone section) 
Benefits and tax allowances in retirement 
Internet use and computer training for over 50s (over 50s section) 

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTa...editsAndOtherSupport/Inretirement/DG_10018668 

Bev


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Bev, I will nag hubby as he is on a pension and keeps flapping his gums about applying.


----------

